# Are These amps Good?



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

Used to Have Exact One In My Monte Pushing 2 JL's In a Big Ass Ported Box
Sounded Good.
Asked some Dude For One. Fucker Has 4 Of The Exact Same Ones 
RockFord Fosgate Punch 500a2 








Will They Be Good To Push a Sub a Piece In my Denali
Or What should i Push with them


----------



## Represent316 (Sep 1, 2003)

My favorite series amp's, Besides HCCA's.


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Aug 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14668583
> *Used to Have Exact One In My Monte Pushing 2 JL's In a Big Ass Ported Box
> Sounded Good.
> Asked some Dude For One.  Fucker Has 4 Of The Exact Same Ones
> ...



YOU JUST ANSWERED YOUR OWN QUESTION :uh:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Aug 4 2009, 04:25 AM~14669033
> *YOU JUST ANSWERED YOUR OWN QUESTION :uh:
> *


x2!

And yes...they are very solid amps.


----------



## BluMagik7 (Sep 11, 2008)

But What Kind Of Subs Or Enclosure Should I Use For A Suv..


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 4 2009, 08:51 AM~14669483
> *x2!
> 
> And yes...they are very solid amps.
> *


word. I'm still running my 800a4


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Aug 4 2009, 09:09 PM~14677646
> *But What Kind Of Subs Or Enclosure Should I Use For A Suv..
> *


 as for subs youll need to find some that are 500w rms to match the 500rms the amp does at 4ohms bridged. as for the enlosure that depends on the subs and room available.


----------



## rdaudio (Jun 5, 2006)

not a bad old amp. I actually had two of them in a cadi about 10 years ago.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Aug 5 2009, 11:50 AM~14683538
> *word.  I'm still running my 800a4
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

600.4, 1100.2 and 250.2 for me! :biggrin:


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

SHIT I HAVE 2 BD 1000'S AND 800.4 LIKE WHOA LOL


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

not great but their a decent amp,i ran 2 of them on a pair of 12s in a astro and they did pretty well,i ran a pair of the 800a2 on 4 15's in a ranger and it was just rediculous ...and for suv run a large ported box,ports and subs to the back but if that dont fit like that you can do the subs up ports back


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BluMagik7_@Aug 4 2009, 01:18 AM~14668583
> *Used to Have Exact One In My Monte Pushing 2 JL's In a Big Ass Ported Box
> Sounded Good.
> Asked some Dude For One.  Fucker Has 4 Of The Exact Same Ones
> ...


oh yes good


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 5 2009, 10:59 PM~14688331
> *not great but their a decent amp,i ran 2 of them on a pair of 12s in a astro and they did pretty well,i ran a pair of the 800a2 on 4 15's in a ranger and it was just rediculous ...and for suv run a large ported box,ports and subs to the back but if that dont fit like that you can do the subs up ports back
> *


for troof


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

BEST AMPS TO ME I HAVE 2 POWER 500A2, 1 500A2, 1 800A2, 2 BD 1001, 1 BD 1500 ,1 200A4

IM SELLING A 600A4 CHANNEL AS WE SPEAK IF ANYONES INTERESTED LMK PAYPAL ON DECK ...


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

PUNCH ALWAYS GOOD GET 25 TO LIFE AMPS OH YEA


----------



## My63impala (Feb 24, 2009)

Got a new 2010 hifonics 1610 for sale pm me if interested


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

i have one of those punch 500's in our boat pushing 1 L15 15". Does good!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

very nice amps


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Sep 20 2009, 12:04 PM~15132790
> *very nice amps
> *


x2


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm about to get a punch 800aII off of a friend for 60....looks alot like that only bigger....so i'm gonna assume it actually does the power it says? thing looks solid, haven't had a chance to test it though, it was sitting in his car for 3 years and he had no idea what it was, that or the orion 230 something watt amp that was hidden under the back panel that powered the 2 6x9's...
should also mention that it wasn't hooked up to anything, he pulled the box out of the car when he got it, and never could get the car running right, i only found out about the amps because i was there helping him gut the car of anything valueable before taking it to the junkyard.....


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 16 2009, 05:14 AM~15375189
> *i'm about to get a punch 800aII off of a friend for 60....looks alot like that only bigger....so i'm gonna assume it actually does the power it says?  thing looks solid, haven't had a chance to test it though, it was sitting in his car for 3 years and he had no idea what it was, that or the orion 230 something watt amp that was hidden under the back panel that powered the 2 6x9's...
> should also mention that it wasn't hooked up to anything, he pulled the box out of the car when he got it, and never could get the car running right, i only found out about the amps because i was there helping him gut the car of anything valueable before taking it to the junkyard.....
> *


good find,keep that fucker


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 16 2009, 04:17 AM~15375193
> *good find,keep that fucker
> *


i plan on it, when i get the new hifonics 1210d in, i'll prolly sell it to someone unsuspecting since thats what the place i bought my 1208d from is giving me in exchange since they have no more 1208d's.......

the 800aII should push my cvr's nicely for now....if it works.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 16 2009, 05:19 AM~15375194
> *i plan on it, when i get the new hifonics 1210d in, i'll prolly sell it to someone unsuspecting since thats what the place i bought my 1208d from is giving me in exchange since they have no more 1208d's.......
> 
> the 800aII should push my cvr's nicely for now....if it works.
> *


I had a buddy that had that amp to 3 12" IDQ back in the day.That bitch banged to hell.I belive that amp has internal fuses if i remember correctly


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 16 2009, 04:25 AM~15375196
> *I had a buddy that had that amp to 3 12" IDQ back in the day.That bitch banged to hell.I belive that amp has internal fuses if i remember correctly
> *


you mean circuit breakers? yea i seen no fuses on the outside, the guy that had it installed in this dodge stratus had a decent wiring setup/cap(not that i'd ever use a cap but i'm considering it since the cap would be free, friend has no use for any of it)and a couple of nice distro blocks, heck i even got my tweeters/4" rockford fosgate midranges out of it that the guy had installed up front.....if they work, it oughta be nice.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 16 2009, 05:29 AM~15375201
> *you mean circuit breakers? yea i seen no fuses on the outside, the guy that had it installed in this dodge stratus had a decent wiring setup/cap(not that i'd ever use a cap but i'm considering it since the cap would be free, friend has no use for any of it)and a couple of nice distro blocks, heck i even got my tweeters/4" rockford fosgate midranges out of it that the guy had installed up front.....if they work, it oughta be nice.
> *


no inside the amp itself.They were not that big either

Cap's have there place,there just not made for big audio.If it's free why the hell not :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

i don't know about the cap, but the amp works!....idk how much power its putting out yet, but i'll have it installed in my truck tomorrow, and the 235 series orion amp works as well....might throw that in there to power the rear door speakers or something...not entierly sure yet....definately a good amp if it'll push my kickers the way i listen to music....

opinions on the orion cobalt 235xp amp?


----------

